# Found Pigeon: Cannot Care For It



## bobichael (Sep 13, 2005)

While doing work on a garage, my coworkers and I found two abandoned baby pigeons. We had hoped that the mother would return, but she has not. One has since died; the other is still very much alive. Have tried giving it food and water, but it will not eat and is very defensive when approached. I do not have the means to care for this animal. Is there anyone in the northern New Jersey area who would take this bird in or is there any advice anyone can give me? I called a local animal hospital and they told me to live the birds where we found them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to pigeons.com


Please go to the following web site and click on your state and see what is avialable.

http://wildlifecare.org/list.html

Also, this website is available:

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm.

The youngster is not used to human contact and is defensive, it also can't eat by itself.

Please give the bird a dropper of water, giving it slowly to the back of throat.

Have you tried to feed the baby? You can use soaked/drained puppy chow cut in little pieces, or drained and thawed frozen corn or peas. You will have to secure the youngster and open beak gently with forefinger and thumb. Place one piece behind tongue and allow the bird to swallow and repeat.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi bobichael,


Thanks for tryig to help...!


Where are you located?


For now, this Baby will likely need to be fed rather than it eating on it's own...so if someone experienced lives near you, maybe they can get with you and take over from here.

For now, try and keep the little one warm and out of any drafts and away from any Cats or Dogs or children.

And see to it they have good Seeds and fresh Water...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## bobichael (Sep 13, 2005)

*disease?*

I've been wearing gloves to handle the bird. Initially, I was hoping to avoid getting my scent on it. What are the chances of me getting any diseases from handling the bird directly? I'm currently without health coverage and cannot afford and pigeon born illnesses. Also, how do i get the birds beak open when it is struggling to keep it closed? I dont' want to hurt it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

The chances of picking up an illness from a pigeon are pretty minimal. Anyone handling any wild or domestic bird or animal should just take sensible hygiene precautions (eg, washing hands after handling, before eating food) - one can just as easily pick up something from a pet as a wild bird.

Just take beak between thumb and forefinger and gently prise open. Easier if you have help to hold the bird. Can be wrapped in a towel so it doesn't flap or struggle too much, if necessary.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm should give you an idea how old the baby is, which will help us advise what/how to feed

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Leaving your scent on the pigeon will do it no harm.

It is not that easy to pick up diseases from pigeons. If a pigeon is sneezing and has a discharge from its eyes or nose then it is prudent to use barrier nursing (surgical mask), otherwise normal hygiene will protect you (wash your hands after handling, do not allow poops to contaminate anything you might eat or eat off).

But this pigeon really needs food and hydration now. Wrap it loosely in a towel leaving the head sticking out, put the thumb and forefinger of your left hand at the base of the beak then prise the beak open gently with the fingers of your right hand. Use the fingers of your left hand to keep the beak open and place the food at the back of the mouth using the fingers of your right hand.


Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The following are New Jersey listings for pigeon rehabbers. Please give them a call and see if either can assist you or perhaps refer you to someone in your area.

_Peepers Leepers, Gretchen, 732-897-2744 (Pager), 732-614-8189, [email protected]

Medford, Woodford Cedar Run Wildlife Refuge, Ruth Brooks, 6 Sawmill Road 08055, 856-983-3329 [email protected], $40 fee for exotic/domestic/banded birds _ 

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi bobicheal,


No worries on picking up any dis-ease...

If you like, write to me in your regular e-mail at [email protected], and I can send you via regular e-mail, some info on feeding them easily.

For now, if you merely dissolve a good pinch of sugar and one of Salt in a glass of tepid Water, moisten your finger tips in it and gently massage the Bird's Beak, from the front, the Bird will probably nuzzle to see if you will in fact feed it, and you may gently guide their Beak with your finger tips on the Beak's sides, into the glass of TEPID Water and electrolyte.


No need to be forceing anything or trying to put anything in there.

This Bird is used to being fed from it's parents where it has inserted it's own Beak into theirs for it's food-water meals. It will respond nicely to a similar imitation via the hollow side of a Baby-Nipple into which warm-tepid furmula-food is placed for their Beak to gobble-drink.

Lengthly info if you want it...just let me know...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## bobichael (Sep 13, 2005)

*thank you*

Thank you all for the advice, especially Terry. I drove down to central New Jersey today to meet up with Gretchen so she could take care of the bird. Apparently, he is about to join some new brothers and sisters and will be well taken care of. Now, any advice on how to regain the respect of my co-workers who now know I drove over a hundred miles to drop off a pigeon? j/k thanks again.

Michael


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

bobichael said:


> Now, any advice on how to regain the respect of my co-workers who now know I drove over a hundred miles to drop off a pigeon? j/k thanks again.
> 
> Michael


Hi Michael, 

That was very nice of you to go out of your way like that When you see your co-workers and if they give you a hassle, just ask them when was the last time they did a good deed for a fellow creature


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Michael,
Thank you so much for caring about those pigeons.
Don't worry about what your co-workers think.
You are a kind person with self-respect, that's all you need. Everyone here respects you also.
By-the-way, my husband & I bring rescues to Gretchen on a regular basis.
We make the trip from Long Island, with a stop in Queens, to pick-up the pigeons.
When it comes to helping creatures, I couldn't care less what others think.
God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## Kwikkordead (Jul 29, 2005)

I've never had one person deride me for helping out pigeons.
Besides if someone does they are to be pitied for not having a life!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bobichael said:


> advice on how to regain the respect of my co-workers who now know I drove over a hundred miles to drop off a pigeon? j/k thanks again.
> Michael


You have all my respect and from everyone here, your co-workers don't.

Thank you for going the miles and getting this bird the care it deserves.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Anyone who goes out of his way to help a creature has all my respect.
You did the right thing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Michael! I'm so glad Gretchen was able to assist you with the bird. It will be very well taken care of. Tis your co-workers who deserve no respect and not you ..

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Michael,

Thanks for "going the extra mile" (or in your case, MILES!!) to help this bird. It was a very kind and caring thing to do.

Linda


----------

